# Review of Ross Mountain Adventures, Heflin AL



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the nice review.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AlabamaBelle said:


> The trails were level and smooth, and were mostly along the edges of the fields bordering the woods; only a few trails thru the woods. :mrgreen:


Hummm..wonder why they named in "Mountain"?

How far from the Chattanooga area are you?

Anita Anne seems to be just a tad bit to far down to day ride up here in the promised land....just wondering....about you?


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Hummm..wonder why they named in "Mountain"?
> 
> How far from the Chattanooga area are you?
> 
> Anita Anne seems to be just a tad bit to far down to day ride up here in the promised land....just wondering....about you?


 
I'm guessing that having "Mountain" in the name just sounded cool and "cowboyish" LOL

Anita Anne and I have talked on here some; I'm actually about 20 minutes from her area, we're in the same county. 

It takes about 2 hours to get to Chattanooga from here; my husband and I have been to Chattanooga on short vacations several times- we love all of the historical sites and Civil War history. One time we went up there just for the day, left early in the morning and got back around 10 or 11 pm so it's not unreasonable


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Hummm..wonder why they named in "Mountain"?
> 
> How far from the Chattanooga area are you?
> 
> Anita Anne seems to be just a tad bit to far down to day ride up here in the promised land....just wondering....about you?


Aww I can make it there, just have to leave very early...the time difference is part of it...the biggest issue is my teen girls, what to do with them???


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting this thread AlabamaBelle, I plan to check out the place Friday with my younger child. Do they have good signs up?


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks for posting this thread AlabamaBelle, I plan to check out the place Friday with my younger child. Do they have good signs up?


The signs are decent. What you really look for are the large buildings that look like shops, and a metal gate, surrounded by fields. The place where we signed in is a shop for granite & doors or something like that. 

When you pass the I-20 intersection, you'll see a sign on the right that says "Bennett Farms, next right". I believe that road is County Rd 13, by looking at the map. When you're at that road where you turn right to go to Bennett Farms, look up ahead on your left immediately after that road and you'll see Ross Mountain on the left.

Let us know what you think


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Aww I can make it there, just have to leave very early...the time difference is part of it...the biggest issue is my teen girls, what to do with them???


Why just leave them at home. They no doubt will be perfect little angels, right?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Celeste said:


> Why just leave them at home. They no doubt will be perfect little angels, right?


hahahahahahahahahahaha

You have no idea just how funny this is!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a pretty good idea because I also have kids.............


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I did not make it to RMA today because after a really rough night I got off work at 8:30 this morning to RAIN :evil: and a child that once again missed her bus. So I decided to leave the horses in and take a nap. 

I will try again soon, but right now the ground is likely too wet for me to get the trailer out. This is the big difference in going to shows and trails...wet ground never kept me out of shows :-(


----------

